# Edge orientation



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, i was just wondering about ZZ and EO... i just want to ask, what is possible to get if you don't mind what color is on bottom? well i get that in very, very, very rare case you can get all edges in right place, but none of them oriented. So beside this (which could be still pretty fast with F D and then doing the last four), how many can be disoriented?


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 23, 2011)

Superflip + U2

It's not superflip and all edges have wrong orientation regardless of D color.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 23, 2011)

You can get all edges misoriented with any permutation of them. If you don't care about anything else than EO, the way to orient them is always the same (for example F U D B L' R' F).


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 23, 2011)

TMOY said:


> You can get all edges misoriented with any permutation of them.


The OP is barely comprehensible so we might've understood it differently, but that seems wrong to me.

Place the DR edge at UF with R2 U. It's correctly oriented if you solve the line at DF-DB. Now place it at FU with R F'. It's correctly oriented if you solve the line at RU-RD. So, for some edge permutations, there's no orientation that will give you 12 bad edges if you're a color neutral ZZ solver.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 23, 2011)

OK, I didn't assume color neutrality. (I'm not a ZZ solver, I was thinking more in terms of 30P BLD.)
Anyway, there's a simple rule: if an edge is in its original middle slice, it's either correctly oiented for all cube orientations or dsoriented for all. If it's in another slice, it can be either oriented or disoriented depending on how you orient your cube. So the permutations which can give you 12 bad edges even if you're color neutral are exactly the ones which permute edges inside each one of the three slices.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 23, 2011)

well, thanks  i'll read something about 3OP, i'm sure, that it'll help me


----------



## Joël (Jan 30, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> how many can be disoriented?


 
The number of disoriented edges can be any even number <=12.

The probability for 6 is high (45%), the probabilities for 0 and 12 are low (.05%). See http://cube.crider.co.uk/zz.php?p=eoline#eo_detection for more info.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 31, 2011)

Try this 'scramble' : U2 D L' F2 U L F' B R' L F' D' L2 F U' D2 (16f*)


----------

